# PCV valve location on my 389 need help



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

I am new to the Pontiac engine, most of my experience has been with Chevy's. I recently purchased a 65 GTO with 389 engine and 4 Bl carb. This car was under restoration when I purchased it with a rebuilt engine and with a Edelbrock PB4 Alum intake and Holley carb. From what I can gather information wise, the PVC valve is in the tray under the intake on the right hand front of the engine. The car included the PCV rubber grommet that fits the hole and I purchased a PVC valve. Both were difficult to install. I am unable to find any 389 engine photo's showing a PCV valve in this location. Something about this does not feel right and just wanted some input if I am interpreting the information I have. So far no one has answered any of my questions and wonder if I am doing something wrong?:frown3:
Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

it sounds likeyou have a 68 n newer valley pan

64-67 had a rear pcv ...

Scott


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

Scott,
Thanks for the info. I would not be surprised as my car seems to be a bit of a FrakenGoat. The previous owner was less than honest with me about the history and what he had done to the car. The date code on the block is December 1964, but the Edelbrock intake he installed has not been produced since the 70's according to Edelbrock. It's entirely possible they installed a later model pan. Does the PVC connect to the tube on the air cleaner as it does on a Chevy?
Ron


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Usually connects to a hose fitting on the intake, in front of the carb, on the later model engines, with the front PCV valve location.

First pic below shows this hose fitting on a P4B intake.

The 2nd pic shows the iron intake used in '78 & '79. It has no hole for a PCV hose fitting. So, with one of these intakes you'd have to hook the hose to a vac fitting on the carb, OR on a spacer plate which has a vac hose fitting.

The 3rd pic shows the PCV hose fitting, in the base plate, on a '78-'79 type Pontiac Q-jet.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

All correct, but since you are not going with all original the best place for the crankcase vapors to enter is not where Pontiac originally put it. In those front intake runners, there was a plastic y looking fitting, you can still buy them from Ames or in-line tube that split the PCV vac to those two intake runners.

But the best place is in the direct carb center which is where the carb PCV hose exits the rear of the carb....you can run the hose under the intake and loop up to that connection. 

If you leave it at the front two it is ok but all the oil and blowby and condensation mostly goes to the 3 and 4 cylinders on each side and they gunk up more....remember PCV was just coming on in 1963 and the engineers were figuring it all out.

Center delivery to carb is the best for full disbursement to all cylinders.:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You can then run the brake booster to one of the direct intake vacumn, that is how I do it...right under the intake


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I personally think it's best to NOT run those crankcase fumes, & whatever else comes out the PCV valve, back into the intake. Why try to burn that junk ?

I always just left the valve in, but didn't hook a hose to it. 

OR, you can just run the hose into a puke can of some sort.

Same thing goes for the hose that went from the pass side valve cover, to the air cleaner. No good reason to recycle that junk. I suppose all that was just to try to comply with emission laws.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Right it was an early emission fix......It actually developed after the road draft tube which did evacuate the crankcase when the car was moving...but nothing at idle...all the old cars had them.....they were messy

In WW2 the Army asked GM for help GM had built a lot of tank engines and they were stalling when crossing rivers and streams because the water went up the road draft tube,...so GM made a closed system the PCV crankcase to intake .......no more stalling tanks.

You need to clear the crankcase for your engines benefit......but you really only return in the intake for emissions.

The valve inserted with no hose will not evacuate anything, the crud will stay. If youndon’t Want it to go back in like BigD best thing is to route vacumn to PCV through a catch can that vents to atmosphere. The crud comes out but vents through a top small air filter liquid on bottom.

I use a catch can and reroute whatever does not drop out in the can.....however you do it don’t leave the crud which turns to acid in the engine.

The PCV works for you and the environment too....


----------

